# guns for big bear



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

would a 30-06 be big enough to hunt big bear using heavier bullets like a 220 gr.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Sure it would kill it but I'd still rather have more gun to shoot something that could eat me.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

How big is big?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I would consider any in the .338 family a good start and my personal choice would be a .338 RUM because I already own one. It is a very accurate caliber and easy to reload for with lots horsepower.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, something on the order of a .338 Win.Mag. or even a .375H&H for Big Bears. If shots were going to be under 200 yrds. the the 450 Marlin or hot loaded(in the proper gun) 45/70 would work well. You could even use a rifled slug gun if shots were kept to 100 yrds or so.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

My bet is: more bears have been killed in Alaska with the 30-06 than than any other rifle.
If you don't want to use a 30-06, my suggestion is 300 WM.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> My bet is: more bears have been killed in Alaska with the 30-06 than than any other rifle.
> If you don't want to use a 30-06, my suggestion is 300 WM


Now wait a minute! You say the only handgun that in adequate for bear is the .500 S&W mag, then you turn around and reccomend the .30-06 as a rifle? I would have figured you would have said something like .338 RUM or .375 H&H!

Oh well, just messing with you!

Yeah, I'd say a .30-06 will kill a bear, exepecially if you load it with something like a 220 grain Speer Trophy Bonded Bear Claw!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> My bet is: more bears have been killed in Alaska with the 30-06 than than any other rifle.
> If you don't want to use a 30-06, my suggestion is 300 WM.


And if you want to add Canada then you could add in the 303 Brit. ctg. too. 
The 300 Win Mag is, IMHO, just a long range version of the 30-'06, what you need is a larger caliber, not just the same caliber with higher velocity. 
I'm far from a Mag freak BUT if I had to pick just one ctg. to hunt EVERYTHING from Alaska to Texas it'd be something on the order of the .338 Win. Mag. It has the bullet weight and size to get the job done while still being "reasonable" in the recoil dept. For just the lower 48 I could live happily with an '06.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm not impressed with the 338 and would avoid it, I would take my chances with the 30-06 or the 300WM.
Just my personal prefrence, don't feel like chasing down wounded bears.


----------

